# Muay Thai for me?



## djsamphard (Mar 21, 2008)

Hey guys, recently i have been thinking about learning muay thai. I have always wanted to do some type of martial arts, but i am worried.  I am worried because I am not in good shape. I am 5'6 and weigh 195lbs. Do you guys think i should be worried.


----------



## MJS (Mar 21, 2008)

djsamphard said:


> Hey guys, recently i have been thinking about learning muay thai. I have always wanted to do some type of martial arts, but i am worried. I am worried because I am not in good shape. I am 5'6 and weigh 195lbs. Do you guys think i should be worried.


 
I would start getting in shape by focusing on diet and a solid workout program, along with cardio.  You're going to get a good workout when you start training, however, you'll be that much ahead if you start working on it now.

Mike


----------



## Jack Meower (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm 5 11 and 195.  I start Muay Thai this coming Tuesday.  I know it will hurt, but I'll just have to get through it.  

Enjoy!


----------



## tellner (Mar 22, 2008)

If you're not in shape now you will be.


----------



## no_kata (Apr 4, 2008)

You're concerned about being out of shape and that's understandable. No matter what you do nothing will prepare you for a serious Muay Thai class. Just go ahead and do it, you won't die from it. No one will make fun of you either because everyone has to start somewhere. They will actually respect you for being so out of shape and still having the courage to go in and give it your all.


----------



## Tarot (Apr 5, 2008)

no_kata said:


> You're concerned about being out of shape and that's understandable. No matter what you do nothing will prepare you for a serious Muay Thai class. Just go ahead and do it, you won't die from it. No one will make fun of you either because everyone has to start somewhere. They will actually respect you for being so out of shape and still having the courage to go in and give it your all.



Very true.  And also, no one is really paying attention to the new guy because everyone is doing their own thing.  So don't worry about people watching and judging you, because that just doesn't happen.

I love my MT gym and the people there.  I'm very glad I decided to give it a try.


----------



## djsamphard (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments guys, i really appreciate it. I have been looking for some Muay Thai gyms in my area and i found two. i live in Brampton, Ontario area and the two gyms i found that are closest to me are  Training Grounds Muay Thai Academy and Kombat Arts Training Academy. Some of the difference are that the Training Grounds Academly is a Muay Thai only gym and its open 5 days of the week. The Kombat Arts Trainning Academy trainings more then muay thai and you can learn muay thai only 3-4 times a week. I emailed Training Grounds and they told me there classes cost 20$ per class or 75$ for Unlimited or 60$ for 1s a week. Also they seemed very nice and they answered most of questions on email. But Kombat Arts never responded to any of my my emails. I emailed them like 5 times but got no response what so ever. Kombat arts offers 1 week of free lessons if you want to join but Training Grounds offers only 1 class free. So if guys can tell me if any of you know anything about the gyms or which 1 would be better, i would really appreciate it


----------



## djsamphard (Apr 5, 2008)

i just phoned Kombat training , and they told me there classes cost 80$ for unlimited but when you join with them , there is a contract for at lest 6 months or a  year. For the  Trainning Grounds gym there is no contract and its 5$ cheaper.


----------



## Jack Meower (Apr 5, 2008)

Those seem to be pretty good prices compared to what I found here in Columbus.  I'm at a rec center, which is cheaper, but the one MT gym that I found prices for was considerably more expensive than that.


----------



## Tarot (Apr 6, 2008)

Keep in mind that the dues you pay go to pay for the school.  Meaning, to keep the lights on, making sure the heavy bags are in good shape and things like that.  

If it's cheap, it's probably cheap for a reason.   Granted there can be too high a price, but most gyms charge around $70 a month for two days a week, which I think is a fair price.   

The best you can do is check out the gym and meet the instructors and watch a class.  See if you gel with them and the school.  A great instructor will be picky, they don't take just anyone that walks in the door.  I would be wary of one who did.


----------



## djsamphard (Apr 13, 2008)

can any1 tell me what equipment i will be needing as a beginner?


----------



## USP45CT (Apr 13, 2008)

I think the thai will probably get you in good shape and if you do a little cardio on the side that couldn't hurt either.


----------



## MTnoodle (May 16, 2008)

Well I just had my first lesson yesterday.  All that was required for us to have is handwraps and a mouthpiece.  It was like 7 bucks or so.  I tell you what, I am out of shape.. I am about 5"11 and 1/2 and 203 lbs or so.  The workout kicked my butt, in a good way.  I had trouble keeping up but its ok, the guys that train in there don't have a big head and they really went out of their way during pad work to help me get my technique better and just go at my pace. 

I apologized for slowing down my partners workout but he insisted over and over to go at my pace and not worry about keeping up, and that everyone starts somewhere.  Hopefully the guys you train with are good guys.


----------



## Giorgio (May 16, 2008)

I'm glad your first experience was a good one. Nak Muay are generally the friendliest sportspeople I've met. I would advise getting some proper thai shorts pretty soon, as they really free your kicks up. Getting shin pads and boxing gloves depends on whether your gym has some that you can use, and whether you do sparring often. Something else you might want to invest in if you do a lot of sparring is liniment. That'll warm up your muscles and numb some of the pain.

Hope it works out!


----------

